
Bright Spots on Ceres Are Coming into Focus - 6502nerdface
http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2015/09/10/ceres_hi_res_bright_spots_and_cracks.html
======
6502nerdface
> We still don’t know exactly what these bright spots are, but the cracks may
> be a clue. We know there’s lots of water ice inside Ceres, and these spots
> might be ice that has been squeezed out. The water may in fact be salty; if
> the ice on the surface sublimated (turned into a gas) due to sunlight
> hitting it, then the salt would be a residue, like getting salt crystals on
> you when seawater evaporates after you swim in the ocean.

Future tourist attraction of the inner solar system? A kilometers-wide field
of salt crystals glittering under the vacuum-hard sunlight, with no atmosphere
to soften their brilliance, would be quite a sight in person.

